# Anyone get a golden from Shady Lane in Wisconsin?



## John Dough (Apr 10, 2013)

robinrd said:


> Im just curious, we got our male golden from a friend who couldnt keep him and so far he has been good but the reviews I have been reading about the breeder hasn't been that good. I was just wondering if anyone out there got a golden from them and how they are doing.


They sold me a puppy with mange and a heart defect


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

John Dough said:


> They sold me a puppy with mange and a heart defect


Sounds "Shady" all right ...


----------



## Lockabella (Sep 2, 2012)

drofen said:


> Sounds "Shady" all right ...


Agreed... looks like they are breeding one of their girls who is mildly dysplastic. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

There are a number of good breeders in Wisconsin and Minnesota - I would keep looking.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

We got our golden from a friend who could not keep him, when we got the papers i looked at the breeder where they got him and it didnt look like a place I would have got a golden from.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Lockabella , thank you for looking that up. That Delilah is Tuckers mom, I can't believe she is breeding her.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This appears to be the only male on site......

_Benjamin Maxamillion Manning
DOB July 6 2007
Ben is a super guy, very loving and sweet, he has the sought after large blocky head, stocky frame, very soft thick coat....he weighs in at 80lbs, but is not a tall dog. His pups are very cute and super sweet like dad. *Ben's parents are OFAed with good ratings, he is also the grandson of our Daisy...also OFA. We plan to have Ben's certification in the near future. He is available for stud.*_


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Nairb said:


> This appears to be the only male on site......
> 
> _Benjamin Maxamillion Manning
> DOB July 6 2007
> *Ben's parents are OFAed with good ratings, he is also the grandson of our Daisy...also OFA. We plan to have Ben's certification in the near future. He is available for stud.*_


They are offering him for stud before he has his clearances:doh:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> They are offering him for stud before he has his clearances:doh:


And..."his pups are very cute like dad." 

I wonder how many times he's been bred already?


----------



## absentx (Mar 12, 2019)

Okay first things first I realize this thread is six years old, but I wanted to say a few things.


I realize the scenario is different for every person and in terms of breeding practices, I am not a breeder so I can't chime in on that part.


We just lost a beautiful Golden from this breeder who lived a long and happy life. While I wish he would have lived another year or two, he succumbed very quickly to hemangiosarcoma.


I have serious question as to whether I will find another Golden who was as friendly, loyal and wonderful as this dog. Not to mention the strongest and best swimming water dog I have ever seen.


So, don't believe everything you read on the internet. Evaluating a breeder and the purchase scenario of a dog is a complex and personal process.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and happy you had so many years with your dog. 
Benjamin Maxamillion Manning still has no OFA clearances, and while there is of course a personal process that is a part of choosing a breeder there ARE very basis 'best practices' which appear to be quite lacking in the case of this breeder, no matter what 'fits' with person to person, supporting someone who doesn't do the very minimal core clearances is never a good idea.


----------



## absentx (Mar 12, 2019)

Well I can't imagine that dog is still around as I think he was the sire back when we bought ours.

But, yeah I understand what you all are saying.


----------



## grace19471 (Jun 5, 2021)

We got a female golden retriever several years back. The first 8 weeks were hell. Our poor girl had bacteria resistant giardia and it took a compound medication $1000 later as a last resort to help her through that period. My vet looked at me and said that unfortunately Amish farms are known for being similar, if not the same, to puppy mills and to avoid at all costs. She has suffered her entire life so far with ongoing digestive issues, horrible anxiety, and aggression not typical of a golden. We love her deeply but also understand now the importance of going to responsible breeders to avoid some of this heartache.


----------

